# What's the benefit of dying the whole blank?



## ramaroodle (Jan 10, 2020)

What's the benefit of dying the whole blank using a vacuum pump vs just dying the surface after it's turned?  It just seems like an extra step to dye the whole blank as I often have to apply more dye to make it look like I envisioned it would turn out after I have turned it.


----------



## RobS (Jan 10, 2020)

In the woods I dye stabilize, it is 100% required that they be stabilized.  So If I know I want them a certain color I'll color stabilize them.
I'm not sure how well they will take dye up after they have been stabilized, I have never tried.


----------



## ramaroodle (Jan 10, 2020)

Yes. That makes sense for wood that needs to be stabilized. I was referring to people that I see dying figured blanks in the chamber in DNA or water.


----------



## leehljp (Jan 10, 2020)

I did it a few times for a few middle school students that wanted school colors - applied colored magic markers on the finished turned surface.

Here are some of my experiences:
1. it must be finished to size and sanded to perfect size before applying. Any turning/sanding after applying dye or magic marker will be noticed.
2. some woods with capillary holes - they will show through. IF you fill the holes with CA or sanding sealer, it will alter the way it the dye shows up on top.
3. Some finishes will streak some dyes as you apply it on top.  At least that was my experience some yers ago.

There are probably some other variables but the only way to know is to try. Some woods will do better than others. some dyes and some finishes do better than others also.


----------



## dogcatcher (Jan 10, 2020)

I didn't stabilize, I only dyed woods, mostly maple and birch.  I turned to shape and then applied the dyes.  I normally did not use pressure or vacuum, just slap on the dye in what ever pattern I decided I wanted.  Sometimes I dipped, sometimes I brushed they dye on, other times I sprayed the dye.   Sometimes I turned it "large", then dyed with a dark color and then finished turning and dyed with a different color.  Sometimes I brushed on a darker color in what I called a zebra pattern, then sprayed on a lighter color.  Sometimes I brushed on a sanding sealer in a zebra pattern, and then applied the dye.

In other words there are no real rules on how you have to use dye.  My dye of choice was Fiebings alcohol based leather dyes, they have a rainbow of colors and a million more choices.  My other dye was Vita Critter Bird Toy dye, limited colors, but vibrant colors.


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 10, 2020)

Try spraying your color with an airbrush using friskets and other masking techniques for more variety.


----------



## lorbay (Jan 10, 2020)

The benefits to dying after turning to close to actual size is you are not wasting dye.  I always dye after turning close to actual size. Yes I understand if you are stabilizing at the same time as dying  You will not get another chance. But with just dying it makes sense. 
Lin


----------



## robutacion (Jan 11, 2020)

ramaroodle said:


> What's the benefit of dying the whole blank using a vacuum pump vs just dying the surface after it's turned?  It just seems like an extra step to dye the whole blank as I often have to apply more dye to make it look like I envisioned it would turn out after I have turned it.


Answering your question, there are no benefits at all but all a waste of time and dye, HOWEVER, if you are selling the blanks you are dying, there is no other choice than dying the whole blank, for obvious reasons, apart from that, I have brought up this very subject here long ago if you're lucky with the type of wood you are using, permanent markers can do a great and quick job at colouring the wood after turned the downside is that you are quite limited of the number of colours you have in those markers, as an example, this subject was discussed/presented when I demonstrated one of my woods (#81 Eucalyptus Dura) as an excellent and economic material to replace the black ebony when making finials and small items like that, the black marker and just some friction polish has done a great job.

Cheers
George


----------



## Lucky2 (Jan 11, 2020)

I agree 100%with George's statement, because that's all I've ever used to dye blanks. I turn the blank close to size, then I do the sanding part of making a pen. After the sanding is finished, I wipe the blank with alcohol to clean any dust off of it. Then I grab whatever colored marker I want, and turn the lathe on and apply the coloring as the blank spins. The more coats or trips back and forth across the blank, the deeper the color gets on the blank. You can use most any color you want, my favorite is red. And all that I ever buy for markers, is a large set at the dollar store that does a perfect job.

Len


----------

